# MY Walther P99C AS -NSFDU



## dubdoc

Downsized from original to prevent bandwidth headaches.


----------



## Shipwreck

That is sweet. I hadn't seen a compact w/ the long release yet. That is nice!

I like mine much better than the Glock 26 I had for years previously.... Now that my slide is hard chromed, I need not even worry about holster wear now 

Enjoy your gun!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Thanks for the new wallpaper :mrgreen:


----------

